# Anyone can help ID these spiders? Costa rica jungle.



## AlanMM (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone can ID these spiders? They where caught during trips in Costa Rica.


----------



## Motzo (Oct 1, 2008)

The third one almost looks like a Burrowing Wolf Spider(Geolycosa missouriensis), but I don't think the reigion is even close to being right..
The fourth looks a lot like a young Green Lynx (Peucetia viridans), but, yet again, I'm not 100% sure.
I wish I could be of more help -_-


----------



## ErikWestblom (Oct 2, 2008)

Motzo said:


> The third one almost looks like a Burrowing Wolf Spider(Geolycosa missouriensis), but I don't think the reigion is even close to being right..
> The fourth looks a lot like a young Green Lynx (Peucetia viridans), but, yet again, I'm not 100% sure.
> I wish I could be of more help -_-


Both of those guesses are wrong I think 

I'm pretty sure the first 3 are from the family Ctenidae. Second one looks just like a Cupiennius coccineus, but I can't really tell on the other two. First one could be an Ancylometes sp.

Number four really resembles a P. viridans, but I can't see any "spikes" on its legs. Can't tell what it is though.

Last one looks like a huntsman. Heteropoda sp.?


----------



## What (Oct 2, 2008)

Number 4, possibly a Philodromid?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 2, 2008)

What said:


> Number 4, possibly a Philodromid?


would say so too. Maybe also the last one. First two Ctenidae, 2nd definetly Cupiennius.


----------



## Motzo (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, definately not a green lynx :|
I was thinking the young didn't have spikes.. but they at least have leg discolorations..
I guess I'll have to read more ^.^


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm nice pics btw i know the first 3 are species of wolfspiders i smell crpy approching TRUMPETS *trumpet noises* get crpy hes awsome with iding 
  

-Exotic,


----------



## What (Oct 2, 2008)

-Exotic said:


> hmm nice pics btw i know the first 3 are species of wolfspiders i smell crpy approching TRUMPETS *trumpet noises* get crpy hes awsome with iding
> 
> 
> -Exotic,


Uhh...I would highly doubt they are Lycosids. I would put money on them being Ctenids, aka wandering spiders.


----------



## crpy (Oct 2, 2008)

What said:


> Uhh...I would highly doubt they are Lycosids. I would put money on them being Ctenids, aka wandering spiders.


agreed, sorry Exotic, maybe that smell was something else lol


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol crpy yaa it was proboley a false crpy damn internet viruses


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------

